# Drehrichtungsänderung (und Ein/Aus) bei einem Kondensatormotor mit Relais oder SSR´s



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

Es geht um eine handelsüblichen Werkstattseilwinde (Schaltbild) die statt nur mit der einen Handbedienung über drei parallele Schalter gesteuert werden soll. Um zu verhindern, dass wenn bei einem Schalter Auf, beim Anderen Ab gedrückt wird müssen sie verriegelt werden – also eine Relais (Schütz) Steuerung.
In der Handsteuerung sind 2 Kondensatoren verbaut (8 und 34 müF) vermutlich ein Anlauf und ein Drehrichtungskondensator.
Realisiert habe ich das mit Diodenschaltungen zur Verrriegelung einmal mit SSR´s (die nur Ein/Aus können) da brauchte ich 4 Stk (siehe Schaltbild) und ein zweites mal mit Relais (5V Steuerspannung, 10A 220V) die einen Umschalter haben – dadurch weniger Relais (Schaltbild ).
Alles hat ein paar Tage funktioniert (die Schaltung war also richtig), dann sind die Kondensatoren kaputtgegangen. Zuerst dachte ich die SSR´s können die kapazitive Last nicht schalten, aber bei der 2. Lösung ist das Gleiche passiert – alles funktioniert, nach ein paar Tagen sind die Kondensatoren hinüber (1er oder beide weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr).
Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Verständnis am Ende, *daher die Fragen:*

- *Woran kann die Zerstörung der Kondensatoren liegen?**
- Gibt es eine ganz andere Lösung (Schaltung)?
- Wie müssen die Relais dimensioniert sein – kann sein zu klein, folgende Fehlfunktion zerstört die Kondensatoren?
*
Ich möchte vermeiden einen anderen Motor (Gleichstrom oder Universal) der mechanisch passt (Getriebe) suchen zu müssen. Daher Zusatzfrage:
*Kennt wer ein Seilzugprodukt, das gleich mit einem dafür geeigneteren Motor ausgerüstet ist?*
Danke
Orginalschaltbild



SSR Lösung


Relaislösung


Verwendete Relais, SSR



Danke


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

Ich hab keine Lust mich in deine Schaltungen auf den Schmierzetteln hineinzudenken.
Kondensatoren sterben eigentlich nur, wenn sie falsch gewählt sind.
Also Spannung und / oder ED


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Mai 2021)

Vielleicht kannst du deine Schaltbilder noch mal in einer höheren Auflösung hochladen, ich kann da nur schwer etwas erkennen.

Welcher Kondensator ist denn dann defekt, beide oder nur der Anlaufkondensator?
Auf jeden Fall ist es so, dass ein Anlaufkondensator im Normalfall nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist. Darum wird er nach dem Hochlaufen nach Zeit oder auch mit Fliehkraftschaltern weggeschaltet.


----------



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Lust mich in deine Schaltungen auf den Schmierzetteln hineinzudenken.
> Kondensatoren sterben eigentlich nur, wenn sie falsch gewählt sind.
> Also Spannung und / oder ED


Es waren die Originalkondensatoren und dann welche mit mit gleichen Werten.


----------



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du deine Schaltbilder noch mal in einer höheren Auflösung hochladen, ich kann da nur schwer etwas erkennen.
> 
> Welcher Kondensator ist denn dann defekt, beide oder nur der Anlaufkondensator?
> Auf jeden Fall ist es so, dass ein Anlaufkondensator im Normalfall nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist. Darum wird er nach dem Hochlaufen nach Zeit oder auch mit Fliehkraftschaltern weggeschaltet.


sorry mach ich.
Es war im letzten Herbst und ich gehe das Projekt jetzt wieder neu an, daher kann ich es nicht exakt sagen - aber eher der Größere.
"nach Zeit oder auch mit Fliehkraftschaltern": Daran habe ich nichts verändert ich ersetze ja nur den mechanischen Schalter durch die Relaiskontakte.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Mai 2021)

Ich steige durch die Zettelwirtschaft auch nicht durch - was ich mir aber vorstellen kann ist, dass in einem Schaltzustand der (oder die) Kondensatoren direkt zwischen L und N hängen.

@TE:
Vielleicht malst du doch mal einen "etwas" schöneren Schaltplan ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

hier noch wie die Dinger aussehen.
In der Handsteuerung sind die Kondensatoren verbaut.


----------



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

Ok, ich zeichne das besser vorab der Originalschaltplan.
Ersetzen muß ich nur den Teil links vom "Steuerkabel" rechts am Motor bleibt alles gleich.


----------



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

So! Noch immer Handgezeichnet aber Übersichtlicher.

Am ersten Bild ist oben der Motoranschluß.
Unten sind links die Relaiskontakte (2xSchließer, 1xÖffner) die für die Drehrichtungsumkehr (Relais2) zuständig sind und
Rechts die Steuerung 12V wo immer das Einschaltrelais betätigt wird und nur bei "unten" das Relais2 zusätzlich angesteuert wird.



Das zweite Bild die SSR Steuerung ist komplexer.
Der Unterschied ist aber nur, dass nur "Schließer" zur Verfügung habe und da kein Umschaltkontakt die beiden gegeneinander verriegeln muß.



*daher die Fragen:*

- *Woran kann die Zerstörung der Kondensatoren liegen?**
- Gibt es eine ganz andere Lösung (Schaltung)?
- Wie müssen die Relais dimensioniert sein – kann sein zu klein, folgende Fehlfunktion zerstört die Kondensatoren?

Ich möchte vermeiden einen anderen Motor (Gleichstrom oder Universal) der mechanisch passt (Getriebe) suchen zu müssen. Daher Zusatzfrage:
Kennt wer ein Seilzugprodukt, das gleich mit einem dafür geeigneteren Motor ausgerüstet ist?
Danke*


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Mai 2021)

Welche technischen Daten stehen denn auf den Kondensatoren?


----------



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

Es war so einer allerdings mit 34 und 8 mü und beim ersten Versuch war es noch der Originale aus der handsteuerung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Mai 2021)

Da steht nichts von Einschaltdauer oder Dauerbetrieb, wobei das auch so ein Chinakracher zu sein scheint.

Ich weiß auch nicht ob der Originalschaltplan so korrekt ist. Die Schaltsymbole des Schalters sind auch etwas unüblich. Aber nehmen wir mal an das sind zwei Wechsler, und wenn du "nach oben" betätigst werden die Kontakte vom Mittleren zum Oberen verbunden, dann ist beim Heben nur der kleine Kondensator in Funktion (vorausgesetzt kleines Symbol = kleine Kapazität). Bei einem Hebewerkzeug ist aber das Heben der Schweranlauf und hier wären dann beide Kondensatoren notwendig.

Es könnte jetzt natürlich sein, dass da ein Aufdruck bezügl. Einschaltdauer fehlt und du durch das Vertauschen der Anlaufkondensator auch beim Senken angeschlossen ist, und dann hältst du womöglich die Einschaltdauer nicht ein.

Hast du den Kondensator denn schon ersetzt? Gegen was?


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Mai 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, was ein Drehrichtungskondensator sein soll. Wenn die Endschalter Sinn machen sollen, dann ist der Schalter anders zu verstehen, als es der erste Blick vermuten lassen würde. Ich sehe das als ganz normale Steinmetzschaltung an, bei der nach unten der kleine Kondensator wirkt und bei der Fahrt nach oben beide.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinmetzschaltung


----------



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

Verstehe ich teilwiese nicht. es ist eine Werstattwinde mit 10m Seil (umlenkerolle =5m) Dauer 1-2 Minuten.


----------



## Walter2103 (11 Mai 2021)

Richtig! so sehe ich das auch!
Ich erinnere an die Fragestellung:
*handelsüblichen Werkstattseilwinde (Schaltbild) die statt nur mit der einen Handbedienung über drei parallele Schalter gesteuert werden soll.
*


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ein Drehrichtungskondensator sein soll. Wenn die Endschalter Sinn machen sollen, dann ist der Schalter anders zu verstehen, als es der erste Blick vermuten lassen würde.



Das ist auch mein Eindruck.
Ich würde den Schalter und den Motor durchmessen.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (12 Mai 2021)

Ich sehe eher einen Kondensatormotor.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondensatormotor
Gruß Roland


----------



## Walter2103 (12 Mai 2021)

Möglich, darauf deutet auch der originalschaltplan mit nur 2 Wicklungen hin. Hilft die Erkenntnis bei meinem Problem?


----------



## Heinileini (12 Mai 2021)

Habe mal wieder etwas gemalt und die Schaltung etwas "entzaubert":




Die Taster 'TS Aufw.' und 'TS Abw.' sind 1 WippTaster(-Schalter?) mit MittelStellung (für AUS),
so dass nicht gleichzeitig die Richtungen aufwärts und abwärts aktiviert werden können. 

Der 8 µF wird durch den WippTaster NIE und der 34 µF wird nur bei 'aufwärts' zum 8 µF parallel geschaltet.

Man könnte, wenn man die Kondensatoren weglässt, auch einen AllstromMotor mit je 1 FeldWicklung pro Drehrichtung anschliessen ... 

PS:


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Schaltsymbole des Schalters sind auch etwas unüblich. Aber nehmen wir mal an das sind zwei Wechsler, und wenn du "nach oben" betätigst werden die Kontakte vom Mittleren zum Oberen verbunden, ...


Das ist ja einer der Tricks, durch die die Schaltung anfangs sooo verwirrend aussieht:
Genau umgekehrt ist es gemeint - drückt man oben, so werden die unteren Kontakte geschlossen und umgekehrt, drückt man unten so betätigt man die oberen.


----------



## Hesse (12 Mai 2021)

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, kann aber sagen: 
Ich habe auch so Seilzüge.
  Diese China Kondensatoren gehen schon mal defekt, das ist kein Geheimnis.
  Wenn noch viel Sonnenwärme dazu kommt geht es noch schneller .

  Ich habe die Kondensatoren gegen  qualitativ bessere im Metall Gehäuse ausgewechselt und keine Probleme mehr (die passen evtl. aber nicht mehr in das Handgehäuse )
  Und ja: Es ist so die 8uF sind immer aktiv der große nur bei der Hochrichtung wo mehr Kraft gebraucht wird. 

  Ab = 8 uF
  Hoch = 42uF

Edit:
Dem 34uf Kondensator ist glaub ich noch ein Widerstand (intern) parallel geschaltet das dieser wieder entladen wird und nicht beim nächsten schalten schlagartig umgepolt wird


  Zweistellenbedienung :


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Mai 2021)

> Dem 34uf Kondensator ist glaub ich  noch ein Widerstand (intern) parallel geschaltet das dieser wieder  entladen wird und nicht beim nächsten schalten schlagartig umgepolt wird



umgepolt wird er bei Wechelstrom ständig. Wenn die Dinger intern einen Widerstand parallel haben dann aus dem Grund, dass niemend bei vom Netz getrennten Gerät eine "gewischt" bekommt.


----------



## Hesse (12 Mai 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> umgepolt wird er bei Wechelstrom ständig. .



  Ja aber schön langsam im Sinus …
  Und nicht ein auf z.B 300V (DC) geladener  (noch von  der Letzen Netztrennung)  auf die Sinuskurve die gerade beim neuen Schalten  andersrum ist .


----------



## Walter2103 (12 Mai 2021)

Danke an alle für´s Erste. Viele Anregungen, nehme mir das alles am WE (morgen ist bei uns Feiertag und muss auf Schwiegereltern machen) vor, melde mich dann.
LG Walter


----------

